# cannot access share folder \\hostname\share



## Tukang Bacok (Apr 13, 2011)

hi all, i got a problem with my server. 
OS: windows server 2003 r2 
i can map the network drive with below command. 
C:\Documents and Settings\user>net use j: "\\server1.local\common"
The command completed successfully. 

C:\Documents and Settings\user>net use j: "\\192.168.1.1\common" 
The command completed successfully. 

but when i want to map network with netbios name, i got below error 

C:\Documents and Settings\user>net use j: "\\server1\common" 
System error 1351 has occurred. Configuration information could not be read from the domain controller, either because the machine is unavailable, or access has been denied. 

fyi, tcp/ip netbios helper activated on all workstation and also on server. file and printer sharing for microsoft network also checked. at advance tcp/ip setting, netbios setting Default checked. confused  pls help me


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Can you ping the Server name? Is the DNS Server on the PC set to the Server? Nothing in the host file is there?

Dave


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

lets see a ipconfig /all from the server for review
also post the results fo a nslookup 192.168.1.1 from a workstation


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds like a DNS issue.

ping server1 in command prompt.

If that falls over check reverse lookups on dns via the server.

If you see no reverse PTR record for "Server1" add one by right clicking under reverselookup.

IP 192.168.1.1 
Host name - would suggest browsing to the forward lookup, A record.


----------



## Tukang Bacok (Apr 13, 2011)

dear all,

now i can access the share folder with netbios name,

i found the solution at microsoft knowledge base article

Error message when you try to apply a policy setting to Windows Server 2003-based domain controllers and to other domain clients: "Configuration information could not be read from the domain controller"

_"This issue may occur if you have used the FQDNs of the domain controllers of the domain forest to create trust relationships between domain controllers in Active Directory Domains and Trusts."_

when i want to remove the trust with active directory domains and trusts, i got an error "An internal error occurred" then i got solution to delete the trust from here 
2003 Srvr trust is broke

1. Go into AD Users and Computers and make sure that the view is set to
include "advanced features".
2. Expand the domain tree and highlight the "system" folder.
3. In the right hand window, you will see some trusted domain objects for
whatever trust you currently have configured. Find the stale trust and
delete it manually.
4. Once this change replicates out to all the DCs in that domain, you
should be able to reestablish that external trust.


thanks all ..


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

I am glad to hear that you got it sorted. Thank you for posting your solution 


Dave


----------

